# Tst 510 Tire Pressure Monitoring System For Sale



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Have a TST 510 tire pressure monitoring system with 8 sensors for sale. System is about 5 years old but I replaced all the senors this year in June. System new from TST with 8 senors is $459.00. Would like to get $300.00 Make an offer.


----------

